# The Garden Intentional Community Spring Gathering April 14-30 in Tennessee



## ancienttoes

This is an open invitation to The Garden intentional community for our annual spring gathering in April for the 10th anniversary of this community at 8967 Galen Road, Lafayette, Tennessee. This event is free of charge. There will be workshops about sustainable living, nature hikes, work projects doing gardening, building, cooking, and other projects, and opportunities to help at this land and other places on a similar mission. Anyone is welcome to put on a workshop themselves, work on their own ideas for projects for the community, and perform music or any other performing art or create other forms of art. This intentional community was created with rainbow gathering style cooperation and freedom in mind as well as creating a sustainable alternative to living in mainstream society, and many alternative nomadic travelers come here throughout the year. It was also called Shut Up and Grow It. There is space for camping, vans, buses, as well as space in communal shelters on the land. Advance notice is not needed to come here. Just show up. We welcome travelers, gardeners, volunteers, people who like the outdoors, and other peaceful people interested in sustainable living and sharing land communally to gather and cooperate together at this event and throughout the year. 

This is the Facebook event page:
"ref"%3A"3"%2C"action_history"%3A"null"%7D&aref=3

This is The Garden intentional community's Facebook group:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/388751901308125?ref=bookmarks
This is The Garden's Facebook page:
https://m.facebook.com/shutupandgrowit/


----------



## Matt Derrick

sounds cool, i won't be able to make it this year, but will it be happening next year as well? might make for some cool interviews for the StP youtube channel...


----------



## ancienttoes

Yes there is a spring gathering every year. Everyone is also welcome any time throughout the year. Interviewing sounds cool. A lot of travelers stop by here. We also have a project with a couple buses traveling to other communities, farms, places that need disaster relief, activist camps, rainbow gatherings, and other places like that called The People's Project. https://m.facebook.com/peoplesproject501c3/


----------



## tobepxt

I went one year and it was fantastic. super inspiring place.


----------



## BardoBard

Been hearing about you guys a lot over the years, will make my way over next time Im down south


----------



## coltsfoot

Yeah I visited a few winters back. cool spot


----------

